# Fish'in Again



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

Heya all.......Coming down again this week end.....OCNJ......Sat and Sun....anything happening around Longport??? Corsons?? 9th St. Bridge??? How about the surf??:fishingleeze tell me water temp is dropping......Bait/lures?? Thanx Wharf-Rat


----------



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

geesh....guess nuth'ins happening.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*There has been*

A few keepers caught in the surf in OC, not too much down this way. Stop in at Fin-atics and read the board outside.


----------



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

*Pray'in for no rain.....*

Thanx man......NO CATCH IS STILL BETTER THEN NOT FISHING AT ALL.......Wharf-Rat....Sand Flea (wife) draws the line when it comes to rain.....


----------

